# Florida Keys Ride - Any Thoughts?



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

Spending a few weeks in Jupiter Fla during Jan/Feb. There is a bunch of groups taking 1-2 hr rides through out the week that offer a northerner some great spinning. But I would like to get out and see some of florida on a longer trip. I am thinking of traveling down to the keys, parking in the upper keys, ride down, camp, then ride back. 

Any helpful hints & tips from anyone? 

Any other suggestions for a ride any where in fla?


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Riding through the Everglades could be a cool ride down to Flamingo and back.

I've spent some time in the Keys and very rarely see bikers - not sure that drivers would give you the room that you are accustomed to. 

That's definitely a cool idea - I'm sure others will have some good thoughts on rides.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

nickt30 said:


> Spending a few weeks in Jupiter Fla during Jan/Feb. There is a bunch of group taking 1-2 hr rides through out the week that offer a northerner some great spinning. But I would like to get out and see some of florida on a longer trip. I am thinking of traveling down to the keys parking in the upper keys, ride down, camp, then ride back.
> 
> Any helpful hints & tips from anyone?
> 
> Any other suggestions for a ride any where in fla?


I wouldn't. There's a reason you don't see many cyclists down there. If you do, make sure your life insurance is paid up.


----------



## LOMartin (Dec 15, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I wouldn't. There's a reason you don't see many cyclists down there. If you do, make sure your life insurance is paid up.



This^

+

it's not that safe driving down in a car let alone a bike. I drive down to mid keys ever other week for the past 4 years, never have I seen someone on a bike other then just going to the store and bike. 

If you decide to do the Everglades ride hit me up I have been thinking about going out there also. 

Good luck, 
.Larry O M. . .


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

nickt30 said:


> Spending a few weeks in Jupiter Fla during Jan/Feb. There is a bunch of groups taking 1-2 hr rides through out the week that offer a northerner some great spinning. But I would like to get out and see some of florida on a longer trip. I am thinking of traveling down to the keys, parking in the upper keys, ride down, camp, then ride back.
> 
> Any helpful hints & tips from anyone?
> 
> Any other suggestions for a ride any where in fla?



Im in Tampa and I may be interested. Do you know when you will be here in FL yet?


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have plans to be in the keys during the week of feb1st.

I have spent some time on google maps using the little yellow man option looking at the roads and the shoulders. The road going across from the main land is just a bad place to ride bikes. The upper keys down to islamorada is just too busy with car pulling on and off. The mid keys seems to be less business, and wider shoulders. The 7 mile bridge (kind of my reason for going) has a nice shoulder, marathon seems to have very wide shoulders with some new pavement too. I am starting to think that I am going to drive down, stay at a hotel in marathon and just ride some day trips across some bridges. 

The road to the glades sounds interesting but the google veiw showed a very long beat up road, with nothing from start to finish of high grass. It sounded good, but it is something I would want to have my cyclocross bike with me. 

What about okeechobee, I hear that there is a no vehicle road that goes around it? Any one know how far it is?


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

What about okeechobee, I hear that there is a no vehicle road that goes around it? Any one know how far it is?[/QUOTE]

I posted about my upcomming trip around Lake Okeechobee in March a few weeks back with no response. I believe it is 130 miles around.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Regarding the keys, why don't you ask this guy: [email protected]

www.conchrepubliccyclist.com


----------



## bugztom (Aug 12, 2009)

*ride around Okeechobee*

This guy has a link for riding around Okeechobee

http://www.palmbeachbiketours.com/lake-okeechobee-scenic-trail-lost-map/

on my list of things to do. Tom.


----------



## phillygui (Feb 2, 2010)

Premium said:


> What about okeechobee, I hear that there is a no vehicle road that goes around it? Any one know how far it is?


I posted about my upcomming trip around Lake Okeechobee in March a few weeks back with no response. I believe it is 130 miles around.[/QUOTE]


I am also interested in doing this ride in March. I am going down with my girlfriend, and we are leaving from Jupiter. It's either Okeechobee, or Jupiter to Miami/Key Largo, or Everglades. Does anyone have any route info for the Miami rides? Thanks for your help!


----------

